# So dh just called..



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

He just picked up a trapping license.
He's been talking about getting into this, and I guess he finally decided to just go for it.
I'm, curious though, what all is involved?
After he traps the critters, do we need to skin them, and process the hides? Or do we just skin them and freeze the hides?
Not a big deal either way really. I'm just wondering of any of ya'll do this, and what all is involved.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My first guess of what is involved... money... traps ain't free 

I'd love to learn to trap, but I've got too many irons as it is.. But I'm watching this thread.. hence the post


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

What will he be trapping? Will he have someone to mentor him?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

so first you trap , then dispatch , then skin , some buyers take them green meaning just skinned , others want them "put up" as in stretched on boards and dried , they have very specific sizes they want the boards to be NAFA is one of the big action houses they publish the size they want boards to be to bring top dollar , after they are dry you pull them off the boards and ship them to the auction or get a fur buyer 

there is a ton of trapping info over on trapperman more specific to trapping.

In Wis we needed to take a 2 day class before we could get our license 

there are lots of traps out there yes it takes some capital to get started traps are not free but they are not overly expensive 

interestingly a trap in good shape is judged more on it's usefulness than age a new trap may only be a few dollars more than a used 
of course sometimes you need to figure in added swivels , chain , stake bases and such all those little added things take a 6.50 trap and make it 8 dollars when your done and of course you probably want more than 1 trap. 

I think i have 300 or so in to getting started trapping with a dozen traps , a dozen cable restraints , bait , stakes , cable, chain , hardware , sifter 

i could have gotten more traps for the money but I went with a half dozen DP's (dog proofs) they cost about 13 dollars each but got me places that no other trapper was going to get because the land owners really like their dogs , even though a foot hold won't hurt a dog people don't realize that.

the big question would be what does he want to catch.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, honestly as far as I know right now, he's talking about Coyotes, Bobcats, and Foxes. We have quite the population of all of them here.

I believe he has been in contact with a gentleman from Omaha who buys them.
I was really just curious, as he has been talking about this for awhile. I honestly didn't pay as much attention as I should have. Feeling bad about that.
I'd like to help him, if I can, so I need to educate myself a bit more (before he realizes I wasn't listening!). :teehee:
Thanks for the website, I'll trot over there and do some reading!:bowtie:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

The book for Wisconsin trappers education is online and Wisconsin trappers ed is accepted by most states that require trappers ed 

http://dnr.wi.gov/education/outdoorskills/traped.html

you will fin the 3 units of the book near the bottom of the Wisconsin dnr page above they make for a good read on the basics of trapping


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for coyote , fox and bobcat he will probably want some #2 coils springs and or #3 , and some snares or cable restraints depending on what is legal in your state different states have different size traps that are legal 

coyotes a known for pumping the stake , so he may want to use a double stake extra swivel and inline spring , by the way pumping the stake is when the coyote stands on it's back legs and pulls strait up on the stake. the other thing that you can do to keep the coyote from pumping the steak is to have more chain than the dog is tall. then it can only pull from the side

cable stakes are another option , Pogo stakes are one option , burkshire , or wolf fangs are other brands that basically do the same thing in the case of the pogo a 2 inch washer with a eye bolt thru it is driven into the ground sideways with a cable attached using a driver that looks a bit like a pogo stick , it gets driven down about 18 inches into the ground then the driver is removed and used to pry up on the cable turning the washer so that would need to bring a 2 inch column of ground up with it then the cable is connected to the trap chain at a swivel.

swivels are your friend , if a animal can wrap the chain around somthing and get a solid pull or twist they might get out or do damage to it's foot , and if you have ever noticed a dog on a chain they roll and roll and roll and the chain gets kinked and can brake easier , with swivels they roll and the trap goes right with them they never get a good twist at things


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One winter I trapped sand hill coyotes just across the border from NE. I caught doubles and I think even triples in those sandy fields.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

If he wants the most money from his catch, he will skin and stretch the fur, CAREFULLY, and according to the expectation of the world market. A good way to be disappointed is to sell your animals whole for dirt cheap to someone who skins them and pockets the profit. Or to skin them and handle and prepare them poorly.

Also, do not go at it too early. The pelts need to be full furred and prime. I have no idea when in Nebraska that would happen, but I would guess no earlier than December. Otherwise you are wasting a resource by not utilizing the fur to the best of your abilities.

There are tons of books, websites, blogs, forums and other places to learn the trade.

BUT I would caution, there is nothing like a few years on the line to learn how it works in your area. I know I read a lot, and ended up missing out in my first year, because I went by the theoretical book too closely, and missed out on a lot of opportunities. As I learned that the books were not entirely accurate, I found some dynamite systems, sets, and ideas no book would ever tell you. Other times, though, you can lay a set by the book, and it works wonderfully.

If he has a mentor, that would be a great aid. Fur prices are relatively high again, after years of pathetic stagnancy; now is a good time to get in and not get discouraged as easily as when pelts are sold for a pittance.

All the best to your hubby and his venture. The trapping industry has wrongly taken a heck of a beating for decades. Heaven knows we need more new trappers to defend the industry, to keep it alive, and to keep balance in our ecosystem, by utilizing this phenomenal, renewable resource.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think NAFA has patterns for stretching boards. If you make them to their measurements you can't go wrong.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I know I've said this before on Ht but you can't go wrong following NAFA guidelines. They have a download that Tells you the exact measurements for board stretchers and the exact procedure for careing/handleing of furs. If you follow thier guidelines and sell through them you will get the highest prices.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

hercsmama, for some night time reading, he might want to read an excellent magazine called Fur-Fish-Game. It is, IMHO, the only outdoors magazine I need. Also, one of the trapping organizations (I think NTA) publishes what the call Best Management Practices. These are very boring and somewhat redundant but they have some good info in them. The BMP's are available on-line. Good luck.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

in BMPs you will generally find , what makes the best money sense also makes it the most humane , because if a trap did the kind of damage peta thinks it does we wouldn't make any money on hides a tore up hide is worth less , the undamaged hide is worth the most. when you can only catch X many animals you need to keep the value in every one.

one thing that usually gets most people to scratch their heads and realize they were fed a line of garbage by the anti's , is if foot hold traps were so bad why would the scientists who study and release wolfs use the very same traps we do.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Whatever you do, get a subscription to the Fur Fish Game magazine. Many real good articals each month on trapping hints and fur prices. I have been getting it for over 50 years.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks all for the helpful advice!
We really appreciate it more than I can say.:clap:


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

You should seriously consider getting the fur-fish- game monthly mag. that was mentioned earlier. It's a great read and full of good info.The only thing I could say against it is that the prices they quote for fur is a little higher than you can get from a "local" buyer and they prices they quote for ginseng is much lower than what I get.
This could be a nice christmas present of someone!They will be looking for the next issue!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

If you do subscribe to F-F-G, you'll probably get addicted to reading about Lew and Charlie. I did.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't wait for the new issues. Run right in and read the latest on Lew and Charlie!! I wonder if they came out in books and where you could get them?


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I think I contacted F-F-G one time about the series of books. As I recall (it's been several years) they were no longer available and no plans to reprint. That would be a great way to pass a cold winter night.
Sorry. Not trying to hijack the thread here.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Got him all subscribed! I even went into town today. and while there went into Cabelas and found the recent issue for him.:thumb:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember it was the first issue of FFG that got me trapping. I still have it.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

To get top dollar from your hides, they do need to be put up right/stretched and dried. Fur handling after the catch is just as important as the catching. I had a dedicated freezer for storage, a washing machine, wire and wood stretchers, and fans. I never got rich, but I made a very sizable subsidy for the few months furs were prime.

It's time in this area to have steel in the ground. Yes, you will have a few blue and unprime hides. But if you wait, the early, easy catch will be gone. That's where most of your income will be made, and a lot of that is due to favorable weather condition.

FFG has already been mentioned several times, and it's an excellent all around magazine for hunting/fishing/and trapping. Another magazine that would excel over FFG for the fur trapper and fur hunter is The Trapper and Predator Caller
http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/

He will learn by mentorship and just doing and reading, what will work the best for him. I do believe Nebraska has a state association? Probably with rendezvous? Would be a great place to meet other trappers, as well as demonstrations. The above magazine, Im sure will contain all pertinent info about state associations, as well as great articles on trapping and calling.

Guard your rights folks! Colorado went down the drain several years ago. I have kept a gross of traps, a few dozen snares, and bodygrips, etc just in case I need them someday.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Hercsmama, We did some trapping years ago for coyote, fishers and beaver in Montana, it's awesome! Watch out you may find yourself his "trapping buddy" It's probably a good idea anyways, as trapping can be dangerous (to an extent) I know of a guy who got pinched in his beaver trap and he had quite a time of getting himself out of it, not to worry you ~just remind your husband to be very deliberate and intentional in working with traps. My husbands back went out once when he was trapping beaver, it was not good... he made it home but was in utter pain for days. Trapping is rewarding like outsmarting a coyote, luring a beaver and getting your fisher. Have fun with it


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:grin: I am "Officially" his trapping buddy as of Friday!
I got my License too!
Also I just dropped both of our applications for the Nebraska Fur Harvesters organization in the mailbox. 
We spent the weekend doing alot of reading, and are shopping for gear now.
Ya'll have just been such a huge amount of help, and dh said to thank ya'll for getting me more involved.:kiss:

Oh, two of our three boys want to join us as well. So I guess we are going to make this a family affair. LOL!:rock:


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Yea!!! Glad to hear this will be a family affair!! ~Good ol' heritage family involvement, your wise to dig in and sort it out before hitting the trap line, looking forward to photo's of your harvest's


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Keep us posted on your progress. How old are the boys?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, it's our Middle and youngest, so 22 and 21. Our oldest one 23, called his dad this morning and said he also might want to get involved, So it may be all three..


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I LIKE IT! Hard to find anything wrong with this picture.:happy:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I always enjoyed the last page in FFG,"End Of The line"-pictures of others furs.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Me too. How do some of them get that many?? They sure must be good at it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

rod44 said:


> Me too. How do some of them get that many?? They sure must be good at it.


Using simple fast to make effective sets and a lot of hard work.

One of the best mink trappers I've ever heard of uses pocket sets almost exclusively. A simple fast and effective set repeated over and over all day. He runs a lot of traps and works really hard. His best season was 760 mink and 550 **** and who knows how many hundred muskrats.

I spent some time riding with a top notch fox and coyote trapper and he could make a dirt hole set in under a minute. He caught hundreds and hundreds of fox and coyotes. Another simple fast and effective set combined with a lot of work.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Used to trap when I was a kid. Mostly muskrats. Find some old FF&G magazines...they still offer some of the old books you can get about all kinds of sets and stuff. Some of my fondest memories were of getting up at 5:00 and going to the creek to check my trapline. Coming home and having mom fixing a big plate of fried mush and bacon for me. People will turn their noses up at it, but muskrat is delicious, if it's slow cooked. Too much info regarding skinning, stretching, drying pelts, etc. for a response in this kind of forum. A lot depends on which type of animal is sought. FF&G will give current pelt prices, etc. Good luck.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

I too like to eat muskrat. Every time I gutted one however, they stunk so much (worse that a gut shot rabbit) that I couldn't bring myself to cook them. So, I would skin and gut them and give them to my brother. I would go over to his house at some later date and he would cook them and we would eat them.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

To me muskrat tastes like a rabbit cooked with sugar. Sweet,mild taste that stays with you.They are very underrated as a food source. 


Wade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Beaver is good too. I like it better than venison.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

I like beaver too. Also had a roast off of my friends Belgium horse, it was good too.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've caught the smallest muskrats in my life this year. They must be from a late litter. 

Our spring was long, wet and cold so that must have had some impact on the rats.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just read the latest issue of FF&G!!


----------

